# Como cambiar un cabezal de 220 V a 120 v?



## deatheyes (Oct 8, 2009)

Hola, un saludo primero para todos los amigos del foro.
En esta ocacion quiero preguntar que si me compro un cabezal de tubo orange tiny terror de 15 w en china (que usa 220v y 50Hz de alimentacion), hay posibilidad de cambiarlo a 120 v y 60 Hz(en venezuela)? me han recomendado que le conecto un convertidor de voltaje 220/120, pero la frecuencia afectará el rendimiento del amplificador??

La otra cosa es, quiero saber que si un cabezal como este de 15w se puede conectar a cualquier tipo de cabinet de 8 a 16 ohm? y sonara mas que un combo de 50w? 

gracias!


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 8, 2009)

Hola.
Usa un transformador reductor de 220VCA a 120VCA, lo importante en el transformador es la potencia (la frecuencia puede ser de 60Hz ó 50Hz), por ejemplo, si tu amplificador de 15W, la potencia del transformador debe de ser 20W, para compensar las pérdidas.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## deatheyes (Oct 9, 2009)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> Usa un transformador reductor de 220VCA a 120VCA, lo importante en el transformador es la potencia (la frecuencia puede ser de 60Hz ó 50Hz), por ejemplo, si tu amplificador de 15W, la potencia del transformador debe de ser 20W, para compensar las pérdidas.
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



Hola elaficionado, gracias por su respuesta. Ahora tengo una duda teorica, no he podido relacionar la perdida que mensiono usted con el cambio de la frecuencia, segun lo que me enseñaron en la clase de transformador V=4,44*Bmax*Afe*Kfe*N1*f, la ecuacion nos dice que si aumento la frecuencia disminuye la induccion maxima de trabajo, eso implica que el trasformador se satura mas facil que ante, una vez el transformador se satura, la corriente del segundario ya no tiende a ser senoidal(o sea se distorciona la onda), no se que si ese aspecto afecta el rendimiento del cabezal.

Y la otra cosa es, quiero saber es que si ese cabezal de 15w sonara duro si lo conecto a un cabinet de marshall con 4 parlantes?

gracias...


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 9, 2009)

Hola.
Acerca de la frecuencia, 50Hz ó 60Hz no hay mucho problema, en mi país el voltaje es de 220V 60Hz, y usamos los equipos de 220V50Hz normalmente sin incinvenientes. Una pregunta, dentro de tu cabezal debe haber un transformador, ¿por qué lo llevas a rebobinar a 120V, y así no usar un transformador de 120VCA/220CA.

Los 15W no van a sonar más de lo deben o pueden sonar, independientemente de los parlantes (por su puesto estos parlantes deben de ser de más de 15W).
Es importante, tener encuenta, que si, le vas a conectar muchos parlantes, la impedandia equivalente de todos estos parlante conectados, sea igual a la impedancia de trabajo del amplificador.

La ventaja de usar varios parlantes, puede ser el de distribuir mejor el sonido. Ya que puedes colocar los parlantes en distintoa lugares, y así el sonido no se concenrtra en una sola área.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## deatheyes (Oct 10, 2009)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> Acerca de la frecuencia, 50Hz ó 60Hz no hay mucho problema, en mi país el voltaje es de 220V 60Hz, y usamos los equipos de 220V50Hz normalmente sin incinvenientes. Una pregunta, dentro de tu cabezal debe haber un transformador, ¿por qué lo llevas a rebobinar a 120V, y así no usar un transformador de 120VCA/220CA.
> 
> Los 15W no van a sonar más de lo deben o pueden sonar, independientemente de los parlantes (por su puesto estos parlantes deben de ser de más de 15W).
> ...



Hola elaficionado. Mucha gracias por tu paciencia y respuesta. Sobre rebobinar a 120v, yo no soy capaz de hacer eso(jojojo soy muy novato en la construccion de transformador, y me da miedo que lo dañe), y yo estuve pensando, si rebobino el transformador a 120v, eso implica que la corriente del segundario va a incrementar, entonces debo cambiar los cables internos de amplificador.. entonces es mucho mas trabajo... Si me equivoco algo por favor corrigeme.. un millon de gracias por la atensión elafincionado! saludo!


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 10, 2009)

Hola.
Cuando te dije rebobinar, no quiese decir que tú lo hagas, sino, que lo lleves a rebobinar a algún lugar o taller donde se hace ese tipo de trabajo. 

Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## deatheyes (Oct 10, 2009)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> Cuando te dije rebobinar, no quiese decir que tú lo hagas, sino, que lo lleves a rebobinar a algún lugar o taller donde se hace ese tipo de trabajo.
> 
> Suerte.
> ...



hola elaficionado. gracias por la respuesta. Bueno entonces ire a buscar un taller que hace eso.. Muy amable! saludo!


----------

